

The Power of ‘I Don’t Know’ - mitmads
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/29/the-power-of-i-dont-know/

======
mitmads
"It’s that implicit I don’t know at the heart of Montaigne’s essays — his
frankness about being a foolish, flawed and biased human being — that she
thinks has endeared him to centuries of readers and exasperated more plodding,
systematic philosophers."

